# Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga S-2 Torpedo Cigar Review - Gurkha meets ACID



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The floral fruity taste I experienced upon lighting this torpedo had me checking the label to see if this was in fact, a Gurkha. The first half of...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga S-2 Torpedo Cigar Review - Gurkha meets ACID


----------

